# Strawberry Poison Dart Frog - Oophaga pumilio 'Cristobal'



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Nikon D3100 + Nikon 85mm


----------



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

What a gorgeous frog and your photography is wonderful! How big is he/she?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

pannyx said:


> What a gorgeous frog and your photography is wonderful! How big is he/she?


Thanks! These pictures show 3 of the 4 frogs I have. They're only froglets and right now, these guys are about 1/2 inch, but they may max out to be 3/4 inch when full grown. They aren't called thumbnail frogs for nothing. :hihi:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I love poison dart frogs!! Lovely shots btw


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

Lets see some shots of eggs, then we'll know you're big time!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't think I would keep anything with poison.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Turningdoc said:


> Lets see some shots of eggs, then we'll know you're big time!


That'll be a while. I just got these little guys 2 weeks ago, and they're probably only 5 months old. They won't be sexually mature for a few more months, then it'll take a few more months after that before they pair up and start popping out viable eggs. 



Neatfish said:


> Don't think I would keep anything with poison.


Their poison comes from the insects they eat in the wild and since they don't eat those insects in captivity, they are not poisonous. But of course they still retain their warning colors.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice shots! Do you mind if I use them as painting refs?


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Most species of dart frogs get the poison from what they eat in the wild so these guys arnt that bad 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

always wanted to keep a tanks with a few of these guys...they look gorgeous!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Fishly said:


> Nice shots! Do you mind if I use them as painting refs?


Of course! It would be my pleasure!



lamiskool said:


> always wanted to keep a tanks with a few of these guys...they look gorgeous!


They are tiny, but oh so pretty. I don't know how I'll be able to stop with just one frog tank, so I probably won't!

So I did a little cropping and watermarking with this batch of photos.


----------

